# SDD mountet mit relatime - gegen meinen Willen!

## V10lator

Hi,

heute viel mir auf das alle paar Sekunden ein Schreibzugriff auf meiner SSD statfindet. Nach übeltätersuche kam ich zu dem Ergebniss das der Übeltäter der Kernelthread jbd2 ist. Ein Blick in die Ausgabe von mount verriet auch wieso: Die SSD ist mit relatime gemountet:

```
mount | grep sda

/dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,relatime,user_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=ordered,discard)
```

Der entsprechende Eintrag meiner fstab:

```
UUID=b201e166-d184-4f4f-9755-813905552316   /      ext4      noatime,discard      0 1
```

Nun frage ich mich natürlich wer hier einfach relatime setzt... Ideen?  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

Vll eine default-Einstellungvom ext4? schonmal mit tune2fs nachgeschaut?

----------

## V10lator

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> schonmal mit tune2fs nachgeschaut?

 

Wenn du mir verrätst wie das funktioniert würde ich das gerne tun, leider hilft die manual nicht weiter (dort steht nur wie man default options setzen kann, nicht aber wie man sie lesen kann).

Wenn ich direct in init 1 boote ist übrigends alles noch okay, führe ich dann /etc/init.d/localmount aus wird relatime gesetzt.  :Sad: 

//EDIT:

debugfs sagt:

Default mount options:    (none)

//EDIT²:

Okay, das relatime scheint dort zu stehen obwohl es nicht wirklich gesetzt ist. Auch scheint nicht wirklich geschrieben zu werden: http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/5553/iotop.png

Oder verstehe ich etwas falsch, denn laut gkrellm wird geschrieben...?

----------

## Max Steel

 *V10lator wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   schonmal mit tune2fs nachgeschaut? 
> 
> Wenn du mir verrätst wie das funktioniert würde ich das gerne tun, leider hilft die manual nicht weiter (dort steht nur wie man default options setzen kann, nicht aber wie man sie lesen kann).

 

Okay..., ich hab gehofft du würdest das wissen...

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich direct in init 1 boote ist übrigends alles noch okay, führe ich dann /etc/init.d/localmount aus wird relatime gesetzt. 
> 
> //EDIT:
> 
> debugfs sagt:
> ...

 

Sieht mir eher danach aus als ob das /etc/init.d/localmount macht...

vll in der Config reingeschaut?

Edith:

localmount ist es wohl auch nicht…

Also ich kann dir nicht weiter helfen, sorry.

----------

## seVes

Hast Du nun schon rausgekriegt woher das kommt?

Bei mir wird meine SSD, sprich /dev/sda1 (boot-partition), mit relatime gemountet, obwohl in fstab strikt noatime steht.

Dateisystem ist frisch ausgesetzt.

Mit tune2fs kannst ich keine noatime setzen

```
edge # tune2fs -o noatime /dev/sda1

tune2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

Invalid mount option set: noatime

edge # tune2fs -O noatime /dev/sda1

tune2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

Invalid filesystem option set: noatime
```

Ideen?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab da auch lange mit rum gemacht. Die Lösung für mich war dann

```
/dev/sda2               /               ext4            norelatime,noatime,nodiratime,discard           0 1
```

Dann sieht der mount so aus

```
/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,discard,commit=0)
```

Sebastian

----------

## seVes

Servus, bisschen her, aber Feedback:

Brachte leider nichts, auch keine Änderung der "rootflags" im grub.conf. Einzig alleine ein "mount -o remount,noatime ..." zeigte optisch die Änderung.

Ideen?

Hatte was gelesen, dass das in einen 2.6.30er kernel mal fest einprogrammiert war irgendwie...

Setze allerdings 3.1.5 ein...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Zeig doch mal deine grub.conf

Sebastian

----------

## seVes

```
edge alex # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst 

default 0

fallback 1

timeout 5

splashimage (hd0,0)/boot/grub/lenovo.xpm.gz

title Gentoo - 3.1.5-gentoo (x11)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.1.5-gentoo root=/dev/sda1 rw init 5 elevator=noop

title Gentoo - 3.1.5-gentoo (terminal)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.1.5-gentoo root=/dev/sda1 rw init 3 elevator=noop nousb
```

----------

